# Emerald Swallowtail Butterfly



## Cyber Surfer (Feb 21, 2011)

Taken last summer at the Calgary Zoo Butterfly Enclosure using a Canon EOS 7D and a 100mm f2.8 Macro lens.


----------



## Cyclographist (Feb 21, 2011)

Fantastic shot! The colors are incredible!


----------

